# E-Rock observations



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

It had been at least 15 years since my wife and I last rode the Elephant Rock (got out of cycling for a while to pursue other interests), and I was just curious about people's observations/comments about the ride (course, organization, cyclist interactions, "vibe", etc.) I'd like to withhold my comments for a bit since I've been "out of it" for a while so haven't been part of any evolution of Colorado bike culture.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

OldChipper said:


> It had been at least 15 years since my wife and I last rode the Elephant Rock (got out of cycling for a while to pursue other interests), and I was just curious about people's observations/comments about the ride (course, organization, cyclist interactions, "vibe", etc.) I'd like to withhold my comments for a bit since I've been "out of it" for a while so haven't been part of any evolution of Colorado bike culture.


I haven't done it for years. Way too crowded.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I haven't done it for years. Way too crowded.


+1. The last year I did it I saw so many crashes from people riding like idiots, I thought enough is enough. There are better events to ride that aren't as big.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Interesting. We didn't see any crashes, though I narrowly avoided a couple of "squirrels." We were both sort of in between groups though - not quite as fast as the racers in the echelons anymore, but much faster than most of the "casual" riders - so didn't spend much time near large groups that could have generated mass carnage. 

What other/smaller "organized" rides would you recommend?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

OldChipper said:


> Interesting. We didn't see any crashes, though I narrowly avoided a couple of "squirrels." We were both sort of in between groups though - not quite as fast as the racers in the echelons anymore, but much faster than most of the "casual" riders - so didn't spend much time near large groups that could have generated mass carnage.
> 
> What other/smaller "organized" rides would you recommend?


The ones I've enjoyed are the Buena Vista Century, the Boulder Sunrise Century, Copper Triangle and the Ride For The Pass in Aspen. The Triple By Pass in the early days was fun too.


----------



## FR hokeypokey (Apr 12, 2010)

First time doing the Erock. Over the years I have done a couple dozen centuries to compare. I thought the organizers did a great job with the route, stations and support. But definitely a large crowd as all the rides and families congested all around the fairgrounds. 

I purposely was on the road at 5:45am to avoid a lot of the mayhem. Did not see any wrecks but was a bit irritated by some of the rude/clueless riders. Seriously, as a cyclist how can you not be aware of how stupid it is to ride 3 or 4 abreast blocking two lane roads? Several times I (and others) had to pass groups by crossing the double yellow (safely of course) because they would not ride single or even double file. I am not describing a pack either. I mean a large gap leading up to 4 riders abreast and a gap in front of them. Really rude! Also saw a few times similar groups of side by side riders going uphill at 8mph with 2 or 3 cars behind them, still not moving over for the cars. 

Another suggestion is the Stonewall Century. Really beautiful ride in the Spanish Peaks south of Pueblo.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

FR hokeypokey said:


> First time doing the Erock. Over the years I have done a couple dozen centuries to compare. I thought the organizers did a great job with the route, stations and support. But definitely a large crowd as all the rides and families congested all around the fairgrounds.
> 
> I purposely was on the road at 5:45am to avoid a lot of the mayhem. Did not see any wrecks but was a bit irritated by some of the rude/clueless riders. Seriously, as a cyclist how can you not be aware of how stupid it is to ride 3 or 4 abreast blocking two lane roads? Several times I (and others) had to pass groups by crossing the double yellow (safely of course) because they would not ride single or even double file. I am not describing a pack either. I mean a large gap leading up to 4 riders abreast and a gap in front of them. Really rude! Also saw a few times similar groups of side by side riders going uphill at 8mph with 2 or 3 cars behind them, still not moving over for the cars.
> 
> Another suggestion is the Stonewall Century. Really beautiful ride in the Spanish Peaks south of Pueblo.


Sounds like they still aren't managing the riders well. The multiple riders side by side is what led to most of the crashes I witnessed in past years. 

The Boulder Sunrise Century is this Saturday, if anyone is interested.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Ive done the EROCK every year for the last 10 years.. As other have mentioned, it is crowded, 100course isnt all that great, its exposed and quite windy and hot.. No challenging climbs.. Black Forest and Palmer Lake sections are fun.. They cut back on food at aid stations. The aid stations are terrible now. I rode the Denver Century this past weekend and really enjoyed the course tremendously.. I recommend this ride... With that said, I will continue to ride EROCK as a good warm up century for bike racing during summer months.


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

I noticed people took up the entire road too. I was riding single speed and was very frusterated when I could not get around people without crossing over the lines. Sometimes I ended up being stuck behind people. If you ride single speed you know how much it sucks when you lose all your momentum on a climb. I'm also not a fan of locating aid stations so far down dirt roads either. Overall I still enjoyed it and will do it again next year. People seemed to love my bright green single speed too!


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Guess I'll share our thoughts/observations now. Yeah, the riders were bad/squirrely/rude to vehicles/dangerous, though I was kind of expecting that. Most annoying/rude thing was slow people riding the yellow line going up a hill. Seriously? What's the thinking behind that? Also people not engaging brain and stopping right on the road at the aid stations then standing around rather than getting out of the way so others can get off the road. Folks riding two (or three or more) abreast with 3 or 4 feet between them took up more of the road than necessary. Seriously people if you can't safely ride within a foot or so of the person next to you, a large group ride really isn't for you. 

Lots of road-hogging too, some folks would call "car back" repeatedly and people would just continue on down the road blocking most of the lane and wouldn't get into single file. Not good for cyclists or cycling events. 

The aid stations being so far down dirt roads was kind of a pain, but I can understand why they had to do this. I thought the food was pretty reasonable (though perhaps not given the cost of the ride), but as I said, it's been many years since I've done the ride. Used to be water, some gatorade and Power Bars was about it. 

What bugged me the most though was how un- or marginally friendly most people were. All wrapped up in their own stuff. People walking all over the road at the aid stations texting their friends and not paying attention to or walking in front of bikes trying to ride down the road. 

I was embarrassed for the (what I though was pretty darned decent) cover band playing at the one aid station. Nobody, and I mean NOBODY, applauded (even politely) after a song etc. "Just gotta get water and food and get back on my bike (after posting a Facebook status update of course)." Folks I tried to talk to at the aid stations generally just ignored me too. 

People not very friendly on the road either. Tried to trade pulls in the cross wind with folks on a number of occasions too and people just didn't seem to be interested or "get it." Basically felt like I just went out for a long ride by myself and there happened to be a bunch of other people on the road. 

I guess cycling has gotten so crowded now that people have to ignore everybody else to maintain their "sanity" or something, like in big cities worldwide.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Just thought I'd add that we did the Sunrise Century today and really enjoyed ourselves. Much more manageable size and, generally, participants were considerate of each other and of auto traffic. Well organized and managed (the "bike racks" at each aid station were really clever and much appreciated too). Great ride! 

I'm still amazed though at how few people know how or choose to ride a proper pace line at these things though.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

OldChipper said:


> Just thought I'd add that we did the Sunrise Century today and really enjoyed ourselves. Much more manageable size and, generally, participants were considerate of each other and of auto traffic. Well organized and managed (the "bike racks" at each aid station were really clever and much appreciated too). Great ride!
> 
> I'm still amazed though at how few people know how or choose to ride a proper pace line at these things though.


I did the Sunrise as well. The bike racks at the aid stations were great. No more having to drop your bike in the dirt or weeds.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

the crit was fast and fun - no need to worry about cars or people stopping in the road


----------

